# What causes weak legs?



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

Theses are pictures of the same 36 hour doe. Her hocks keep going backwards. I can fix them, but when she tries to walk they flip forwards.

Flipped 









Normal


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

This was a triplet that was 9 days early.


----------



## LizWiz (Sep 12, 2017)

We had a buck born with limp back legs, the vet said because he was just so big his muscles and tenons weren't yet developed enough. So we strapped his legs up until his muscles could carry his legs and weight. I think it took no more than a week tops. -This could be use case.

Or it is a mineral deficiency. Probably selenium.
Hope she recovers !


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Womb placement plays a role but this looks like selenium deficiency as well. Wouldn't be surprised if there is an iodine deficiency too.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I was justing reading an article on copper deficiency in kids, and this looks a little suspect, according to the symptoms that were listed.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

We have copper deficiency. We bolus them twice a year. Goats get fish tail soon after being at our place. I never thought about the kids. 

I was just reading up more on the copper deficiency and it causes the does to not get pregnant. We had trouble getting these does pregnant this season. 

I am just trying to figure things out after such a bad kidding month.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It sounds like you may need to play around with frequency of giving copper and selenium. If you don't already have a cobalt block, I would strongly suggest getting one. You may even want to add kelp.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

The kid definitely looks selenium deficient, her front pasterns are weak as well. You could give her some replamin.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

I ordered a cobalt block today. I am going to do the copper bolus more often.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, give the kid some selenium. Gel or the Bo-se shot if you can get it.

You can brace the legs to help the kid more. Make sure the baby can get up and down easily and it isn't too tight if you do. 

Cute baby.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree about selenium. However, the fact it was born early and a triplet can definitely play a factor. When we have had some babies like this (usually a triplet, or from a large set of twins), we typically give them selenium e gel or Bo-se after they are born, make sure they are able to nurse, and usually they straighten themselves up within a couple of days. It's freaky to see, yes, and sad when they get frustrated, but again, never had one that didn't get better, I think max for one was around 3 days.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

One thing I did is in my area I asked our Vets and the Extension office to tell me what minerals and vitamins the area was deficient in. He had us change the feed and let me know what blocks to put out.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

We gave them the BoSe shot on day one. We finally got them to eat really good yesterday. They crawl around and eat like crazy. They have started to stand up, but the legs are still backwards. 

Looking back at my goat data, we missed the copper bolus for all of these does. So it has been a year. We have never gone that far and never had these issues.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you are not bracing them. 
I would keep putting the legs in proper position when you are out there with them and hold them up slightly and let them use their muscles it helps strengthen them. 
But bracing is best as it supports the weak tendons, so they can shrink back into shape quicker.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

One kid stood up and walked to the doe by himself last night. The other is trying hard. Hopefully today.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

The second kid started walking Sunday evening. 

Man that took forever.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, it can take a while for some.

Glad things are getting better.


----------

